
Ask HN: Is a bad UI acceptable in beta launch? - Razarizvi
Hey guys, i&#x27;ve been working on a Q&#x2F;A platform for the past 16 months and I think the platform is ready for the beta launch. That being said, I realize that the UI doesn&#x27;t look very attractive atm but we&#x27;ll definitely make it better in coming months. Should we wait until we have a professional and attractive UI or should we launch the beta phase where we&#x27;ve focused more on the functionality aspect of the platform?
======
mimixco
In YC Startup School, they showed AirBNB's first UI and it was terrible but
evolved after users tried it. Many planned features weren't attractive to
users and others were needed but missing -- and they didn't find that out
until release.

The takeaway was to get users to prove that they want your product (features)
by paying you, then improve that product.

